# Restaurant Recommendation - Naas



## Mers1

I am looking for a good recommendation for a restaurant in Naas.  It has been a while since I've eaten out and to be honest any of "ye ole reliables" have allegedly gone downhill.  Not fussy on type of food.  Just a good recommendation would be great.

Thanks a million.


----------



## MandaC

I havent been, but have heard that Vie de Chateaux is nice.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Pulse

Try This
[broken link removed]


----------



## suzie

MandaC said:


> I havent been, but have heard that Vie de Chateaux is nice.
> 
> [broken link removed]



Been there a couple of times. Now as restaurants go, it isnt too bad, but on one visit the service was slow, now the food isnt bad etc, but in my opinion is it also value for money/reasonable? A bit on the steep side. Though my partner was there for their xmas lunch special and said its was great for the overall cost etc.

But if you havent been, it would be worth a try just so you can gage your own opinion.

Storehouse? Also think the place above kavanangh's also also closed?

S.


----------



## briancbyrne

suzie said:


> Been there a couple of times. Now as restaurants go, it isnt too bad, but on one visit the service was slow, now the food isnt bad etc, but in my opinion is it also value for money/reasonable? A bit on the steep side. Though my partner was there for their xmas lunch special and said its was great for the overall cost etc.
> 
> But if you havent been, it would be worth a try just so you can gage your own opinion.
> 
> Storehouse? Also think the place above kavanangh's also also closed?
> 
> S.


 
I would agree on the main with the above post - it is a bit expensive for what you get TBH
Ive been to the store house a couple of times and the food/service/ambiance is great value for money.
Another you could try is Le Primivera at the top of the town - very reasonable and food (italien) is very good.
The Indian upstairs from Lifestyle sports is excellent if you like your Indian.


----------



## ajapale

suzie said:


> Also think the place above kavanangh's also also closed?


 JoOlives? or LesOlives or something like that?

LaPrimavera changed their menus earlier this year and its a lot less Italian now.


----------



## Mers1

Thanks all..

Ended up in the once again reinvented restaurant in the Johnstown Inn (JuJu), to be honest we would possibly have had a nicer meal if we had stayed in the bar area. Maybe only teething problems as it only just re-opened on Oct 3rd.


----------



## MandaC

I don't rate the Johnstown Inn at all.  I went to it last year and it was awful.  Two weeks ago I went in took one look at the food and walked back out, ended up in Indie Spice in Naas (v. nice for Indian)

Two places that I can definitely recommend out that neck of the woods.
The Ballymore Inn in Ballymore Eustace and The Hanged Man in Milltown.


----------



## Yachtie

I would also recommend LaPrimavera. It's a bit less Italian than it used to be but the food and service are good as well as being a good value for money. We seem to go there all the time. 

Storehouse used to be my favourite but they've gone a bit downhill in my opinion. I still like the ambience of it though. 

We popped into The Gourmet Burger last week (where Pasta Fresca used to be on the Main Street) and it was quick and good but a bit on a pricey side. I'll go back though.


----------



## briancbyrne

Yachtie said:


> We popped into The Gourmet Burger last week (where Pasta Fresca used to be on the Main Street) and it was quick and good but a bit on a pricey side. I'll go back though.


 

Yea - went in myself on opening night and although I did find the burgers tasty- a big gripe - the chips werent proper chips like you would get in the other gourmet burgers dotted around. They were the frozen type and a big let down if your paying 50 euro for 2 burgers, 2 chips and 2 drinks.


----------



## Mers1

La Primavera seems to be getting good press lately must give it a try.  I agree with the Storehouse, it had been going downhill but I had hoped that maybe it was back on track again....Pity cause I really love the building and atmosphere there.


----------



## cinders55

Don't forget Butt Mullins, very enjoyable, good food, good service and very comfortable. It's on the left as you go in from Dublin, just around the corner from "Lawlors". Used to go to the Storehouse quite often but they were very dismissive of a legitimate complaint when we were there for a family occasion. The duck was dried out and hard as a board but the response was basically that no one else had complained! Not good enough at all, but at least it was the last time we had to put up with that kind of reaction because now when we're in Naas, we go to Butt Mullins instead!!!


----------



## suzie

cinders55 said:


> Don't forget Butt Mullins, very enjoyable, good food, good service and very comfortable. It's on the left as you go in from Dublin, just around the corner from "Lawlors". Used to go to the Storehouse quite often but they were very dismissive of a legitimate complaint when we were there for a family occasion. The duck was dried out and hard as a board but the response was basically that no one else had complained! Not good enough at all, but at least it was the last time we had to put up with that kind of reaction because now when we're in Naas, we go to Butt Mullins instead!!!



again, just one's opinion and experience, but I'd describe butt mullins as uninspiring. Of course I haven't been in there for a few years and it may well have improved (hopefully)

S.


----------



## kee101

I live in Naas and have tried nearly every restaurant in the town, Storehouse is overpriced and agree has started to slip down hill, La Primavera had 2 bad meals and never been back! Butt Mullins nothing to write home about! havent tried the new on Gormet Burger yet! But my top Restaurants to go to in Naas is always Indie Spice, its has fantasic food, friendly staff, and great atmostphere. I think its a fav with everyone, also there is The Weeping Thai which also has Great food and good service and never failed to disapoint!


----------



## Flax

Pulse said:


> Try This
> [broken link removed]


 
I dunno know about that... read this thread: http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055397739


----------



## suzie

Update, 

Had the chance to try the newish tapas place out the back of kavanaghs. I think its called La Tasca?

Anyhow, we had a enjoyable evening, its not an out and out restaurant for fine dinning, but if you are looking to mix the drink and food it was a nice alternative. The food was grand, some nice small dishes and enough to keep the hunger pains away and it was a long time ago that we downed 2 bottles of wine!!

Overall a nice combination for a relaxed, less formal environment, though the premises is on the small side. The hostess was nice and open to customer feedback etc...Hope its survives these trying times...

S.


----------



## MandaC

I love tapas.....must give it a try

Do you have to book?


----------



## Mers1

Hey Suzie, 

Where is this place, is it at the back entrance to KAvanaghs?


----------



## suzie

No it doesnt take booking (as far as I recall) and yes its at the back, I think you can go straight through from the pub. Its where the off-license use to be....

S.


----------



## Mers1

Excellent - thanks a million. I had heard of a tapas bar in Naas but was unsure of its location and then went past one evening in the car so wasn't 100%


----------



## tosullivan

MandaC said:


> Two places that I can definitely recommend out that neck of the woods.
> The Ballymore Inn in Ballymore Eustace and The Hanged Man in Milltown.


 definitely....

bring the plastic though. They are both v expensive


----------



## tallpaul

Has anyone tried Vie de Chateaux restaurant in Naas? Happened to stumple upon it recently and never knew it existed!! It looks nice from the outside and the menu on their website also looks tasty. Any opinions?


----------



## Damo

tallpaul said:


> Has anyone tried Vie de Chateaux restaurant in Naas? Happened to stumple upon it recently and never knew it existed!! It looks nice from the outside and the menu on their website also looks tasty. Any opinions?



I've been there on a couple of occasions. Nice gentle atmosphere, good French feel to it. I found the food tasty, fresh and nice portions. Great mussell starter. Priced a little expensive, but suitable for a 2-6 person occasion. Not really set up for larger groups.


----------



## MandaC

tosullivan said:


> definitely....
> 
> bring the plastic though. They are both v expensive



Used to go to either/or every week!  Mostly for lunch, (Saturday or Sunday) so was not as expensive as the dinner menu.

Quality of food excellent and always a nice atmosphere.

Dont go as often (watching the waistline as well trying to save a few bob) but still go now and again.  

Am definitely going to try vie de chateaux, the tapas bar and just wondering has anyone tried the restaurant in the Palmerstown House PGA?


----------



## The Pool Boy

MandaC said:


> just wondering has anyone tried the restaurant in the Palmerstown House PGA?



I've tried it and wasn't impressed. It's pricey and quite stuffy....even though it's a new building it's mocked up like an old house. On the other hand the golf course is the best I've played.

In my opinion, the best meal to be had in Naas is in Maudlin's House Hotel. Food is absolutely divine....pricey but way ahead of anything else. Downside is the location and the bar is a bit quiet for a drink afterwards.

I've been to the Storehouse, Jo/Les Olives/Bistro Sola/PGA/Primavera/Butt Mullins/Fig Tree/Lawlors and most others around Naas. Best meals to be had around Naas are Maudlins House, Ballymore Inn and the Hanged Man....

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MandaC

Must try that so - location wise - it has put me off.

Went to the Tapas Bar for lunch on Saturday, but did not get there till quarter to three and it shuts at three, so did not get to go in.  Will try again.  Menu looked lovely.


----------



## lilly1

MandaC said:


> I love tapas.....must give it a try
> 
> Do you have to book?


 

Delicious tapas there, place is small but sweet, yes you should book just in case. great addition to the town!!


----------



## suzie

FYI:

Didnt get to read it but the food critic in the indo gave a glowing review on the Tenors Grill near the fairgreen. Havent been yet but another one to try when we get the chance, though that isnt easy nowadays.

S.


----------



## lilly1

No I have'nt tried it although I heard its o.k for what they charge, might go next week and give it a go, i will let you know. lilly


----------



## lluvia

I've been to the Tennors grill, the food was good, the price excellent! Would like to try the tapas bar but can't seem to find their phone number ..  does anyone here have it? does it open at night or is it just for lunch?


----------



## lilly1

Their number is 045889574, i have been there quite a bit now and I'm still loving it. Their times are lunch Mon -Fri and evenings Weds - Saturday 6-10.30 and Saturday 7- 10.30 serving food but they have the same licence as kavanaghs so they serve till late and are so friendly, recommend their prawns, delish!!


----------



## lilly1

Went to tennors and thought it was nice and price was very resonable, will go back


----------



## lluvia

Their number is 045889574, i have been there quite a bit now and I'm still loving it. Their times are lunch Mon -Fri and evenings Weds - Saturday 6-10.30 and Saturday 7- 10.30 serving food but they have the same licence as kavanaghs so they serve till late and are so friendly, recommend their prawns, delish!!

Thanks for that, shame they don't open on Sundays, will try those prawns.


----------



## sonbob115

wonderful! thanks for the info.. 

fiscalite assurance vie


----------



## amh

Hi there, I tried both tennors and the maudlins hotel last weekend. We don't go out generally, just had a good weekend off eating.

I went to maudlins on friday afternoon with my wife and two young children. It is a lovely building on the inside and we were very surprised as from the carpark it doesn't look great. The atmosphere in the bar was very relaxed and friendly. The food was in my opinion not brilliant. My wife had a lamb stew which was nothing more than a bowl of Scotch Broth with some large pieces of lamb. My little boy had sausage and chips,sausages were very salty and the chips were very oily. I had beef and it was by far the best of the lot. That said the hotel itself is lovely and maybe the restaraunt maybe different, I don't know.

On Saturday my wife and I went to tennors because we had heard loads about it. Again I don't think the food was brilliant nor great value either. I had duck Spring rolls to start complete with simple salad, nice but salad was definately simple. Then I had a chicken burger which was very tasty but there were only about ten chips with it (maybe that's were the name comes from), luckly I had ordered a side dish of mash which looked like it had been measure out using a tea spoon onto possibly the smallest dish ever made! My wife had mushrooms to start nice but not brilliant either, then she had a chicken burger too. All in all the food was a bit on the small size but the staff were friendly.

Personally I think the best place to eat in the wider Naas area is in Kildare Town itself. There is a small French Place called Annamars on the road to the train station. It is a very small place. It doesn't look brilliant on the outside and not really either on the inside, but what it lacks in looks it certainly make up for in food. The food is quite simply the best I've ever eaten. Every mouthful is a new experience even down to the delicious tomatoes. It is a bit more expensive that the other place I've written about above but it is definately in a different league. I haven't  eaten in it since last year but I certainly cannot recommend it enough and just hope that it doesn't die a death in the recession for it will certainly be mourned by me!!


----------



## tina1975

I went to that new tapas/wine bar at back of Alo Donegans on newbridge rd in Naas.Las Rada it's called. I have to say it is fabulous! Very colourful and atmospheric, chilled out vibe to the place and the food and wines are to die for. I had the most delicious tomato bruschetta ive ever tasted and the chicken thai meatballs are amazing (the chef was cute too!) The wines were quite extensive and our party opted for some of the wines by the glass on offer-served by the owner (who's a cutie too!) and an erdinger beer.
        All in all this new addition to Naas is a most welcome one- it feels like you've been transported to somewhere such as  Turkey or the  like-I for one will definitely be making this a regular spot to go.


----------



## kill bill

Had a Lovely Meal in the Morrell Restaurant at the PGA , didnt find it stuffy at all great food and good service, the price was a lil pricey but unlike other restaurants they dont charge for veg, and you get appetisers and petit fours complimentary all in all i feel it was value for money,


----------



## macdoogle

I eat out in Naas every so often (not as often as I'd like!) 

Used love Storehouse but haven't been there for few years, sorry to hear it's on slide..

Used like Lemongrass also but it's gone a bit samey - maybe the novelty has just worn off but would not consider it a big treat now..

My default restaurant is always Vie De Chateaux for group or couple outings nowadays, I actually think the value can be very good if you go for the set menu - the a la carte can be dear alright.

Gourmet Burger I wasn't impressed with. Service only so-so and whilst the burgers were bigg-ish not that many steps above a fast-food for the price. Kids might even prefer MacDonalds.

Have always wanted to try restaurant above Kavanaghs but was always deterred by the price. New Tapas out the back sounds very promising. 

Hangmans (Milltown) in on list for Autumn 

On a related theme, is there anywhere in Naas to get a decent Sunday lunch? Like a pub grub but with decent fare - I used like the Manor (proper rare roast of beef not freeze dried and hacksaw required like lot of carveries) obviously gone now - anywhere else with decent-ish menu to enjoy with a glass of wine whilst family tolerant also - (As I type I realise the Bridgewater in Sallins fits the description - and is very good - but have been there lots and looking for an alternative!)


----------



## suzie

The food in the osprey bar isnt bad. and has enough room for the family to fan out!!!

S.


----------



## Concert

Had a gorgeous luch in tennors yesterday and really reasonable


----------



## ChaChing

It's hard to beat The Bridgewater in Sallins for Sunday dinner.  Lovely food, great value and good quick service.

Indie Spice is also my favourite in Naas, I see lots of you agree.  Food is amazing, good value, good service and they're great with kids.


Lawlors is good too for sunday lunch and I love their restaurant.
Butt Mullins is ok but a bit over priced for what it is.
I loved the food in Tenors, service wasn't great.
Love the Burgers & juices in Gourmet Burger but the chips are rotten, they really let it down in my opinion.
Went to the Storehouse once, never again! We thought it was over-priced, food was really poor and the service was terrible.  Bad service is fairly common in Naas though, I've never been anywhere like it for waiting so long between courses, so long to get a drink top-up, so long to get the bill.  Anyone else find that?  
Bollywood is good too (above Boots).  You can bring your own bottle if you want.
Lemongrass is good if you like Thai.


Didn't know there was another Tapas Bar in Naas, must check it out.  I've been to the one at the top of the town, Las Rada I think (it's in the small carpark facing Indie Spice)  It's fab, really good food and wines.  The service was really good until the end of the night.  They got a bit slack around coffee & bill time.  

My pet hate is waiting around for the bill.  It can leave a bad impression after a good meal, having to sit around bored waiting on your bill.  It's worse when we have the kids with us because they start wrecking the place lol!


----------

